# BitSquid "Stone Giant" DX11 demo...



## Nick [D]vB (Mar 28, 2010)

*BitSquid "Stone Giant" DX11 demo download...*

Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbIQSZs9Zvs

*EDIT:*

Torrent URI:  magnet:?xt=urn:btih:OX6QEA2I6GJBN6Z4L7IKJMRA75OFL7XJ

& you'll need the Feb DX redist: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...80-E94A-4F56-B157-5AB8109CB4F5&displaylang=en


That poor server is really getting hammered though, I was getting less than 20Kb/s

but I found a really fast local proxie - 94.73.63.51:3128 so download it through that,

or you can just wait for the public build which should be out in a couple of weeks...


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 28, 2010)

is that a game or what? If so, it looks terrible game wise ... graphics look nice though


----------



## Nick [D]vB (Mar 28, 2010)

It is a tech demo for testing tesselation on DX11 cards, like the Unigine Heaven demo.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nick [D]vB said:


> It is a tech demo for testing tesselation on DX11 cards, like the Unigine Heaven demo.



ah ok ... very cool

looks like it should be able to do the job


----------



## Nick [D]vB (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks like that proxie is dead now, try this one- 84.252.63.251:3128

Only 100KB/s but better than nothing.  btw, anyone tested this on a 5770 yet ??


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 28, 2010)

Lol this benchmark bored me to death, can't be bothered with it!


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 28, 2010)

UGGGGGGGGGGN

Over the top depth of field!

Why does every DEV do this!?


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 28, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> UGGGGGGGGGGN
> 
> Over the top depth of field!
> 
> Why does every DEV do this!?



Lol, hows your HD5770 coping


----------



## DonInKansas (Mar 28, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Lol this benchmark bored me to death, can't be bothered with it!



Yes, because most benchmarks are REALLY exciting to watch run.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't do the whole bench mark thing unless someone asks me lol

I play games instead to see how my graphics card does.


----------



## Nick [D]vB (Mar 28, 2010)

Blur-o-vision seems to be in fashion at the moment, it's almost as bad a Modern Warfare 2's

You can change the DOF mode but it seems to be broken on ATI cards...


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nick [D]vB said:


> Blur-o-vision seems to be in fashion at the moment
> .



Glad its not just me who's noticed.

I switch it off or turn it down to the minimum in most games XD


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 28, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> Yes, because most benchmarks are REALLY exciting to watch run.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 28, 2010)

I just trolled.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 28, 2010)

I like the DOF. It makes it seem like a movie.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 28, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I like the DOF. It makes it seem like a movie.



That's why I don't like it 

I want to feel like *I'm* there not a camera XD


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 28, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> That's why I don't like it
> 
> I want to feel like *I'm* there not a camera XD



I relate more to movies than to giant rock monsters.


----------



## Nick [D]vB (Mar 28, 2010)

We had the same thing with dodgy lense-flare effects a few years back, speaking of movies I'm sure they nicked those bug things from Tremors 2!


----------



## Divide Overflow (Mar 28, 2010)

I hate letting a damn demo/game decide where and how I should be focusing my eyes.


----------



## L|NK|N (Mar 29, 2010)

anyone actually get this downloaded? Any other sites hosting this yet?


----------



## Nick [D]vB (Mar 30, 2010)

The download link is now dead, BitSquid made them take it down as the demo is still under NDA until the public release in a couple of weeks.

I don't think anyone else is hosting it but a few people managed to grab it through the proxies before it was taken down.

There is a torrent going but it only has a few seeds so if you manage to get it down please help seed it!

*Torrent URI:* magnet:?xt=urn:btih:OX6QEA2I6GJBN6Z4L7IKJMRA75OFL7XJ


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 13, 2010)

Anyone managed to get this thing to work? I do have Vista with DX11 installed, i also have Radeon HD5850. And PhysX. But when i run it, it crashes with ntdll.dll and that's it. Bummer.


----------



## LagunaX (Apr 16, 2010)

Can anyone load it (whole thing)  to rapidshare, megaupload, hotfile, etc.?


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 16, 2010)

Think I'll wait for pub release. From the video it looked like Shale the stone golem in Dragon Age. And those must be corrosive crystals


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Apr 16, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Think I'll wait for pub release. From the video it looked like Shale the stone golem in Dragon Age. And those must be corrosive crystals



QFT, will a less bulky head it would definitely be Shale. And yeah, green is the color for nature damage.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey guys, just wanted to know if anyone has used these before, they aren't benchmarks, just graphic demo's and quiet nice too.

http://developer.amd.com/samples/demos/pages/atiradeonhd5800seriesrealtimedemos.aspx


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 16, 2010)

Yep, I do load every new demo from ATI/NVIDIA when I go for new graphics card/make. Installed my card 2 days ago and run the demos yeasterday  Ladybug was nice, but the other one a bit boring. NVIDIA hair demo seemed more impressive.


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Apr 22, 2010)

Tested all demos from AMD/ATI, really awesome, really heavy, you can test fully your machine with this ones, not only your graphics card, uses a lot of processor and memory, give it a try, you will not be dissapointed


----------



## LagunaX (Apr 22, 2010)

Someone upload it megaupload or some host so I can try it - not a torrent guy...

EDIT: Nevermind - officially released at:
http://www.stonegiant.se/


----------



## Apa (Apr 22, 2010)

LagunaX said:


> Someone upload it megaupload or some host so I can try it - not a torrent guy...
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind - officially released at:
> http://www.stonegiant.se/



Meh and here I was uploading it to both rapidshare and megaupload for you. 

Anyway, here's the links just in case you are getting slow DL speed from their website.

http://rapidshare.com/files/378629351/stone_giant_setup.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/378632317/stone_giant_setup.part2.rar

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UMVZV517


----------



## LagunaX (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you very much Apa for your time and effort.
I'll DL from your rapidshare as a free user to get u points =)


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Apr 22, 2010)

Tnx for megaupload dude  cheers


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 22, 2010)

Cool. Gotta try it when i get from work.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 22, 2010)

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1791/Stone_Giant_DX11_Demo.html


----------



## Binge (Apr 22, 2010)

This is a nice demo.  There's a great amount of tessellation but it runs well at just about any resolution.  Probably due to the lack of AA/AF, but still pretty gorgeous.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm just wondering one thing around all this "tessellation" mumbo jumbo. Isn't tessellation suppose to work this way:

When something is viewed at close range (from viewport), you get loads of polygons, when object goes away from the viewport, polys decrease. This is suppose to work dynamically just like old model LOD. Just fully dynamic and much more flexible.

But from my observation, they are using tessellation on EVERYTHING regardless of "true" distance, they just increase polygons on EVERYTHING even more when you get closer. That kinda defeats a purpose of even doing tessellation, doesn't it? I mean, with it, you could pump out incredible facial animations and detailed objects in front of you without sacrificing any performance or even gaining some.  Who cares about distant polygons that are blured by DOF anyway and you are focused on object in front of you anyway. Stuff far away behind it should have really low poly count and power should be shifted to objects in front where you want and expect detail. But now, framerate just goes doooooown. Like they are all thrilled by the technology but no one is using it properly.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 22, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> I'm just wondering one thing around all this "tessellation" mumbo jumbo. Isn't tessellation suppose to work this way:
> 
> When something is viewed at close range (from viewport), you get loads of polygons, when object goes away from the viewport, polys decrease. This is suppose to work dynamically just like old model LOD. Just fully dynamic and much more flexible.
> 
> But from my observation, they are using tessellation on EVERYTHING regardless of "true" distance, they just increase polygons on EVERYTHING even more when you get closer. That kinda defeats a purpose of even doing tessellation, doesn't it? I mean, with it, you could pump out incredible facial animations and detailed objects in front of you without sacrificing any performance or even gaining some.  Who cares about distant polygons that are blured by DOF anyway and you are focused on object in front of you anyway. Stuff far away behind it should have really low poly count and power should be shifted to objects in front where you want and expect detail. But now, framerate just goes doooooown. Like they are all thrilled by the technology but no one is using it properly.



thats not how tesselation works. 
tesselation uses a few-polygon model, does some tesselation magic (typically through a displacement map) and you get a high-poly model out, and it all happens inside the gpu

the advantage over high poly model all the way from hdd->memory->directx->pcie->gpu is that you move much less bytes = more performance per triangle


----------



## LagunaX (Apr 22, 2010)

Crap I only get 30 FPS @ 1920x1200 stock 5870.
When at 900/1250 I get 32FPS...

Someone run their 5770 and make me feel better...


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 23, 2010)

LagunaX said:


> Crap I only get 30 FPS @ 1920x1200 stock 5870.
> When at 900/1250 I get 32FPS...
> 
> Someone run their 5770 and make me feel better...



Got 50 frames with 5770 



Well that was without tessellation. High tessellation dipped to 19fps, medium a bit better.


----------

